# 4 động tác giúp lấy lại vóc dáng thon gọn sau tết



## Dầu Tràm Con Yêu (29/1/19)

Đối với mỗi người tết qua đi là cơ thể bắt đầu tăng lên bởi vì những món ăn không thể cưỡng lại ngày tết. Nhất là chị em phụ nữ khi hình dáng cơ thể được quan tâm hằng đầu, tuy nhiên các chị em không phải lo lắng khi những động tác sau đây sẽ giúp chị em ấy lại vóc dáng thon gọn sau tết.

Tăng cường chạy bộ sáng - tối, ăn thật ít cơm, tranh thủ giờ nghỉ trưa để dùng máy quấn nóng giảm eo, làm việc nhà nhiều hơn... đó là một loạt việc mà bạn có thể nghĩ ra để làm trong những ngày cận Tết này với mục đích duy nhất là: giảm vài centimet thừa ở vòng 2.




Bạn đã thực hiện được 1 tuần hoặc 2 tuần nhưng xem ra những cách này vừa "ngốn" thời gian lại không mấy hiệu quả và bạn cảm thấy chán nản.
Nếu vậy thì bạn hãy tạm từ bỏ "kế hoạch" đó của mình và chuyển sang kế hoạch 4 bước sau đây của chúng tôi.
Chỉ cần chăm chỉ tập luyện các bài tập này 3 lần/tuần trong vòng 2-4 tuần, bạn sẽ thấy hiệu quả lắm đấy. Trong thời gian tập luyện các bài tập này, bạn cũng nên duy trì chế độ ăn uống lành mạnh, ăn nhiều chất xơ, hạn chế chất béo để luôn khỏe mạnh và tuyệt đối không được nhịn ăn để tránh tình trạng cơ thể bị kiệt sức, hại sức khỏe.
Dưới đây là những bài tập giúp chị em giảm béo sau tết rất hiệu quả mà chị em có thể áp dụng

*Căng cơ vòng eo*
A. Đứng thẳng, chân rộng ngang vai, tay trái cầm một vật nhẹ (có thể là quả tạ nhỏ).
- Dồn trọng lượng vào chân phải và đưa tay trái cao lên, qua đầu, đồng thời tay phải chống vào eo.
- Nghiêng người về bên phải để làm căng eo bên trái.




B. Co chân trái lên, đồng thời gập khủy tay trái lại như thể để khủy tau đè lên đùi.
- Trở lại tư thế ban đầu.
Làm 12-15 lần, sau đó đổi bên và lặp lại.
Lời khuyên: Căng tối đa mỗi bên eo khi nghiêng người. Tốt nhất bạn nên đặt gót chân xuống sàn sau mỗi động tác thay vì đặt cả bàn chân.

*Lộn ngược con lắc*
A. Đứng thẳng, chân rộng hơn vai, đầu gối hơn cong.
- Hai tay cùng cầm một vật nhẹ và cánh tay giơ thẳng lên phía trần nhà.




B. Giữ đầu ở giữa hai tay, uốn cong người xuống và nghiêng về bên trái.
- Từ từ xoay người theo chiều kim đồng hồ để mặt cúi nhìn xuống sàn và trở về tư thế ban đầu (tay giơ cao lên phía trần nhà).
- Lặp lại phía bên kia, di chuyển xoay tròn đều (như một con lắc).
Làm 10 lần cho mỗi bên.
Lời khuyên: Di chuyển sao cho phần eo được xoay tròn để làm tan mỡ thừa.

*Giữ thăng bằng*
A. Đứng thẳng, hai bàn chân cạnh nhau, cầm một vật nhẹ bằng cả hai tay.
- Từ từ nghiêng về phía trước cho tới khi ngang thắt lưng, tay duỗi ra phía trước, nâng chân trái lên sao cho thẳng với người và song song với sàn nhà.




B. Cong khuỷu tay lại để trọng lượng dồn về phía ngực của bạn. Đồng thời, đưa đầu gối trái về phía ngực để khuỷu tay và đầu gối sát với nhau.
- Trở lại tư thế cũ.
Làm 12-15 lần, sau đó đổi bên và lặp lại.
Lời khuyên: Làm động tác này nhanh một chút để tăng sự vận động cho vòng eo.

*Chuyển trọng lượng cơ thể theo đường chéo*
A. Đứng thẳng, chân rộng ngang vai, hai tay cùng giữ một vật nhẹ. Vai và hông vuông góc sàn nhà, đầu gối hơi hướng về phía trước.




- Hơi cúi xuống và nhấn trọng lượng vào phần hông bên phải.
B. Từ từ đẩy gót chân lên và đứng thẳng. Di chuyển sao cho trọng lượng cơ thể "chạy" theo đường chéo trên cơ thể (từ phần hông bên phải chuyển sang vai trái của bạn).
Làm 15 lần, đổi bên và lặp lại.
Lời khuyên: Để đứng vững, bạn có thể kẹp một quả bóng giữa hai chân.


----------

